# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Boxing on Clen

## Madbaby

Can someone tell me if this is a good thing to take for a boxer trying to burn off some fat?

----------


## t-dogg

Stats?

----------


## djdirtyshawa77

stats?

----------


## lstbred

Stats:
Height 
Weight
Age 
BF%

----------


## urapunk

didnt work for me. a few people i know swear by it improving cardio tremendously. my cardio on clen got terrible. i would get out of breath after going two flights of stairs.

----------


## DanB

ECA is better option, more energy, more cals burned, no side effects, 

more cardio and less shitty food sources are the main factors though

----------


## bigballsmgee

Clen is horrible for boxing eca is wheres its at

----------

